# Dragon Humidor By Jeremy Simpson



## ukrca (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello there guys this is a discussion about a Dragon Humidor that was passed down from a dying relative, i heard the item is very rare

i could only find it in one place on the internet.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

What do you want to discuss about it then?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm sure it may be rare & indeed is a lovely LITTLE humidor but unless somebody wanted to buy it as an art piece it is not worth what is being asked for it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

You're not fooling anyone. You got banned for joining just to offload this last night, and now you're back with a different story, and the same gaudy humidor that you're trying to sell for a completely ridiculous amount of money.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Pale Horse said:


> You're not fooling anyone. You got banned for joining just to offload this last night, and now you're back with a different story, and the same gaudy humidor that you're trying to sell for a completely ridiculous amount of money.


Wow, I missed that! That serves me right for watching a movie instead of Puff. ound:

On Cigarsmokers dot com. Seller has agreed to pay the $1700USD flights for the buyer & his wife after being asked.



> Question: Very cool, would you also be willing to deduct our hotel costs? I'm just trying to get my total out-of-pocket cost down as much as possible, you understand.
> 
> Reply:When will you come to london, on which date will you arrive?
> 
> ...


 LMFAO. Oh dear, they are sold on the internet apparently but are rare?



> Handcrafted in Thailand


 They have better ways than the western world when it comes to machining.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If your interested it may be better to contact the seller directly as he will not have PM privileges here either.



> Best way to contact me is via Email on - [email protected]


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PM sent & RG applied for your kind offer.

BTW mod team, this belongs in the WTS or Jokes forum. The OP has access to the jokes forum so best it be placed there so he can receive the numerous offers that are no doubt forthcoming.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

I am a little low on cash but I have this fine Limited Edition extremely rare coffined RM cigar. The only one I've ever seen. I got it from the so called "pink pony pass"(pink pony is cigarslang for extremely exclusive). Is this something you would be interested in?

EDIT: Found a pic of the coffin, it's on the far right(Pic stolen by Evonnida)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ROTFLMAO. You are being overly generous Bjorn. The RM's are indeed highly sought after & rarer than the humidor. I would suggest you offer that coffin up at "Christies" as you may get a better premium.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Normally, I would delete this thread, but it's Christmas and everyone is having such fun.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Normally, I would delete this thread, but it's Christmas and everyone is having such fun.


Thankyou kindly good Sir. :yo:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

I toyed with the idea of sending the seller an e-mail, asking for highly detailed images, especially of the handcrafted Thai craftsmanship, only to in turn offer $50 shipped for the humi. I originally didn't because I felt that was a little mean, and the poor guy probably paid a crap-ton of money compared to what it's worth. But then after he gets banned he comes back for seconds... so I don't know how bad I feel about it anymore


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Woah, the infamous Ron Mexico coffin cigar. I've only heard rumors about them. Where the hell did you get it and any chance that I can buy it off you?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Pale Horse said:


> I toyed with the idea of sending the seller an e-mail, asking for highly detailed images, especially of the handcrafted Thai craftsmanship, only to in turn offer $50 shipped for the humi. I originally didn't because I felt that was a little mean, and the poor guy probably paid a crap-ton of money compared to what it's worth. But then after he gets banned he comes back for seconds... so I don't know how bad I feel about it anymore


What are the chances they come back for a third time?

2 posts.

2 bans.

3rd time would have to be a record!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

bpegler said:


> What are the chances they come back for a third time?
> 
> 2 posts.
> 
> ...


I don't know, but that would be funny! I'll report 'em again!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Any truth to the rumor that the fire breath from the dragons over humidify the cigars?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Pale Horse said:


> I don't know, but that would be funny! I'll report 'em again!


You and Warren have done a great job keeping us informed.

Thanks guys.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> I don't know, but that would be funny! I'll report 'em again!


Don't report him tight off the bat... give us some time to have fun at his expense.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I found the Lotus Arts de Vivre website and sadly this humi is not the tackiest thing they make... It all reminds me of something you'd get at the new age/naturalist/asian/hermit crab store in the mall and none of their crap has a price...


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

HugSeal said:


> I am a little low on cash but I have this fine Limited Edition extremely rare coffined RM cigar. The only one I've ever seen. I got it from the so called "pink pony pass"(pink pony is cigarslang for extremely exclusive). Is this something you would be interested in?
> 
> EDIT: Found a pic of the coffin, it's on the far right(Pic stolen by Evonnida)


I bid 2 bits!! Pure awesomeness in a coffin!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I see your 2 bits and raise you some belly button lint! The lint is ROTT so it may require some aging :biglaugh:


----------



## ottokipo (Dec 23, 2011)

this is grat buy but i have no money for it.i have seen it in paris and the price was 15 ooo euros


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> I see your 2 bits and raise you some belly button lint! The lint is ROTT so it may require some aging :biglaugh:


In this case ROTT=Right Outta The Tummy u


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

ottokipo said:


> this is grat buy but i have no money for it.i have seen it in paris and the price was 15 ooo euros


the only way i'd say $1700 for a maybe 35ct humi was a good buy would be if it was made of solid 24kt gold...

strange that your first post is talking about how good a buy this humi is after everyone else is dogging the seller and saying it's a terrible buy... you're not connected to the seller in any way are you?


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

ottokipo said:


> this is grat buy but i have no money for it.i have seen it in paris and the price was 15 ooo euros


here we go again....:suspicious:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Ahhh. I'm smellin a stink fish puffer. I'm thinking this is the record of 3 signups!! :biglaugh:

Edit: can we suggest a special award for him? Maybe an image of a can of Spam???


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

ottokipo said:


> this is grat buy but i have no money for it.i have seen it in paris and the price was 15 ooo euros


It is a "grat" buy. Only $20,000 USD!

Somehow, I feel we've met before.

Like a reoccurring bad dream.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

bpegler said:


> It is a "grat" buy. Only $20,000 USD!
> 
> Somehow, I feel we've met before.
> 
> Like a reoccurring bad dream.


LMAO. Some people never give up.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

bpegler said:


> It is a "grat" buy. Only $20,000 USD!
> 
> Somehow, I feel we've met before.
> 
> Like a reoccurring bad dream.


But Bob....it's a "grat" buy! :eyebrows:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

3 in a row!

We're setting new records here for most consecutive posts and bans!

I've got the day off, so this keeps me amused.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

bpegler said:


> What are the chances they come back for a third time?
> 
> 2 posts.
> 
> ...


I believe we have the record!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

JGD said:


> I believe we have the record!


What's the over/under on 4?

BTW, some of the other boards are having even more fun with this than us. It's hysterical.

Somewhere, there's a Nigerian bank account that can cover the $20 K.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

CeeGar said:


> But Bob....it's a "grat" buy! :eyebrows:


Even then. In this case I would prefer a pipe technique called the "Delayed Gratification Technique". Might pick this up in a few decades or so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

bpegler said:


> What's the over/under on 4?
> 
> BTW, some of the other boards are having even more fun with this than us. It's hysterical.
> 
> Somewhere, there's a Nigerian bank account that can cover the $20 K.


Heh, I just found it. Pretty hilarious


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> What's the over/under on 4?
> 
> BTW, some of the other boards are having even more fun with this than us. It's hysterical.
> 
> Somewhere, there's a Nigerian bank account that can cover the $20 K.


Dammit I go to sleep for a few hours and you guys have scared him off. I'll front you the 5K you'll need to send first to access that nigerian account Bob. ound:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

so who got the humi?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> so who got the humi?


I am meeting him by Westminster Abbey on January 3, 1300L for the purchase


----------

